# What You Need To Know About Sin



## Blueridge Believer (May 24, 2007)

http://www.swordandtrowel.org/philsermons.htm

Phil Johnson has an excellent message about the 4th one down on his site called "what you need to know about sin". He covers sin and the law. very good. My daughter and I listened to it twice yesterday.


----------

